# remplaer leopard par lion pour  être compatible classic



## dodinot (16 Octobre 2011)

je viens d'acheter un Power book G4 17 pouces en partie pour pouvoir  utiliser de vieux programmes qui tournent sur classic. IL refuse  d'accepter   classic sans doute parce qu'il tourne sur 10.5.8

comment repasser en lion pour pouvoir récupérer classic  ? j'ai le CD OS9

J'ai un vieux Tournesol qui tourne sur les 2 versions mais il est en  10.4.11 rt j'aimerais déclasser le portable pour qu'il fasse comme son  grand-frère

Merci pour ceux qui peuvent m'aider


----------



## groudon41 (16 Octobre 2011)

dodinot a dit:


> je viens d'acheter un Power book G4 17 pouces en partie pour pouvoir  utiliser de vieux programmes qui tournent sur classic. IL refuse  d'accepter   classic sans doute parce qu'il tourne sur 10.5.8



 Effectivement, la compatibilité classic/osX a été stoppé a 10.4.11 du power PC




dodinot a dit:


> comment repasser en lion pour pouvoir récupérer classic  ? j'ai le CD OS9



 :mouais:Heuuu:mouais:, c'est 10.4.11 que tu appelle lion? la c'est faux, 10.4, c'est tiger si ma mémoire est bonne , et même: 
1)lion n'est pas installable sur PPC 
2)lion n'est plus compatible avec classic 

mais je pence que tu a du confondre tiger avec lion. 



dodinot a dit:


> (...)il tourne  sur 10.5.8(...)


 
les PPC ( CD d'installation ou PPC déjà installé ) sous 10.5 sont assez rare, gaspille pas une belle chance comme sa ...
Enfin, c'est mon avis:rateau::rateau:
hésitez pas a me coller une tarte pour mon/mes erreur possible:casse::modo:  a me dire si je me suis trompé ...
---------------------------------------------------------
L'abus de smiley est dangereux pour la santé ( ou... pas)


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2011)

groudon41 a dit:


> les PPC ( CD d'installation ou PPC déjà installé ) sous 10.5 sont assez rare



Oh, pas si rares que ça : sur les 6 PPC qui me restent ici, quatre peuvent recevoir Leopard "comme ça", et un cinquième le peut en utilisant Leopard Assist. D'ailleurs, j'ai eu naguère un PowerMac G4/733 Mhz où Leopard tournait très bien (aussi bien que Tiger, pour tout te dire).

Cela dit, je confirme : même sur PPC, l'ultime version de Mac OS à permettre de faire tourner Classic, c'est bien Tiger en 10.4.11, les deux G4 où j'ai fait tourner Leo ne pouvaient plus faire tourner OS 9 qu'en émulation au moyen de SheepShaver.


----------



## groudon41 (16 Octobre 2011)

j'ai pas dit " les mac PPC capable de faire tourner leopard son rare "
j'ai dit " les CD de leopard PPC sont rare ( et donc les ordi tournant dessus aussi )


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2011)

groudon41 a dit:


> j'ai pas dit " les mac PPC capable de faire tourner leopard son rare "
> j'ai dit " les CD de leopard PPC sont rare ( et donc les ordi tournant dessus aussi )



Mais non ils ne sont pas rares : tous les DVD de Leopard vendus en boite sont compatibles PPC, et comme il n'a existé aucun Mac PPC livré d'origine avec Leopard, il n'existe pas de DVD Leopard PPC, uniquement des UB.


----------



## groudon41 (16 Octobre 2011)

tu rigole la ...
j'avais un cd leopard univercel acheté pour un macbook intel ( remplacement de cd perdu )
je l'ai mit, et rien...
il a mit que je ne pouvais pas l'installer...
bof, pas grave.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2011)

groudon41 a dit:


> tu rigole la ...
> j'avais un cd leopard univercel acheté pour un macbook intel ( remplacement de cd perdu )
> je l'ai mit, et rien...
> il a mit que je ne pouvais pas l'installer...
> bof, pas grave.



Un CD de Leopard "Universel", par définition, c'est "Intel *et* PPC", s'il a mis que tu ne pouvais pas l'installer, c'était sans doute que tu voulais le mettre sur un PPC de moins de 867 Mhz, ou disposant de moins de 512 Mo de Ram,ce sont les seuls cas ou un DVD "universel" de Leopard renvoie ce message sur un PPC (encore que "Leopard Assist" permette de passer outre dans le premier de ces deux cas).


----------



## groudon41 (16 Octobre 2011)

non, tournesol G4 900MHz et 512  de ram


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2011)

groudon41 a dit:


> non, tournesol G4 900MHz et 512  de ram



Ben non, Tournesol G4/900 ça n'existe pas, c'était 700 ou 800 pour ceux ayant  l'USB1 (sauf un 17 pouces en 1 Ghz), et 1 (pour le 15 pouces) ou 1,25 Ghz (17 et 20 pouces) pour les modèles USB2, donc il y a de bonnes chances pour que ton Tournesol ait été en fait un 800 Mhz.


----------



## dodinot (16 Octobre 2011)

mon powerbook G4 tourne sur 10.5. 8 c'est donc tigre et j'envisage de le déclasser en 10.4 (leopard ??) pour tourner de temps à autre sur OS9 (classique)


----------



## groudon41 (16 Octobre 2011)

tu ferais mieux de réviser... 1.5.X , c'est leopard ( c'est même pour ca que 10.6.X a été appellé SNOW leopard) 10.4.0 a .11 c'est tiger ( et pas tigre )
ca fait 6 ans que je suis sur mac, alors, je sais ce que je dit , tkt ^^

bref, si ta un CD , tu boot dessus, tu formate le disque dur pour qu'il ne bloque pas a cause du système plus récent installé ( savegarde tes éventuelle donnée perso stoqué desu avant !!!) , et quand le disque dur est vierge de toute donnée  tu installe 10.4.X PUIS OS9


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2011)

Bon récap des différentes versions de Mac OS X, et de leurs "petits noms" :

10.0.x = Cheetah
10.1.x = Puma
10.2.x = Jaguar
10.3.x = Panther
10.4.x = Tiger
10.5.x = Leopard
10.6.x = Snow Leopard
10.7.x = Lion

Pour 10.8.x, je propose "chat de gouttière" (ordinary cat in english) :rateau:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Octobre 2011)

Pour moi un PPC c'est 10.4.11 et pas 10.5 qui est affreusement lourd pour très peu d'apport supplémentaire pour ce genre de machine. Dès que je lançais un jeu avec mon PPC sous 10.5 ça ramait comme pas possible donc le retour sous 10.4 c'est fait directement. Et puis perdre l'environnement Classic sur lequel tourne d'excellents jeux que SheepShaver ne supporte pas, c'était inenvisageable.


----------



## groudon41 (17 Octobre 2011)

pascal77: pas mal. je suis tout avec toi (au fait, ta oublié 10.0 beta public , juste avant Cheetah
[Vezøul]Numerø41 : je suis complètement d'accors avec toi, moi,mon G3 bleu marine 400MHz rame un peut sous 10.4 (mais faut que je change la ram pour arriver vers 512 MB) 
mais je l'ai mit pour de dashboard, sous 10.5, je suis sur qu"il  aurais ramé comme un fou...
 ( si une bonne ame a des barette de ram pour ce genre de mac , version a carte mère intégré REV.C ou D je crois , MP^^)


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2011)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;9920672 a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi un PPC c'est 10.4.11 et pas 10.5 qui est affreusement lourd pour très peu d'apport supplémentaire pour ce genre de machine



Écoute, avant d'avoir ce PM G4 2x1,42 Ghz, j'ai travaillé pendant plus d'un an sur un PowerMac G4 à 733 Mhz avec  Leopard sur un de ses disque (pour le quotidien) et Tiger sur un autre (juste pour Star Wars Battlefront qui ne tourne pas sous Leopard :rose. je n'ai pas remarqué la moindre différence de réactivité de la machine entre ces deux systèmes, tous mes jeux qui tournaient sous 10.4 tournaient pareil sous 10.5, quant aux jeux "OS9", ben de toute façon, je ne les utilisais pas sous "Classic", je démarrais directement la machine sous OS 9.

Si tu as la Ram qui va bien (le PM en question était "à donf" avec 1,5 Go), 10.5 n'est pas plus lourd que 10.4.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Octobre 2011)

G4 1,4 GHz avec 1 Go de RAM et la diff je l'ai vue sur des jeux utilisant le moteur d'ID Software par exemple. Bref pour moi ça été retour sur 10.4 direct surtout que 10.5 ne m'apportait rien de plus pour ce genre d'architecture.


----------



## fau6il (17 Octobre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour 10.8.x, je propose "chat de gouttière" (ordinary cat in english) :rateau:



_ ou bien "Rat" (aussi bien en "English" qu'en "French".) _


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (17 Octobre 2011)

Moi, d'après cette source, je dis qu'on aura ensuite Antilop', ou alors on reviendra à Cheetah si on reste absolument dans les félins.

(Pour rappel, on était sensé aller du félin le plus lent au félin le plus rapide... hors, le Guépard (cheetah) s'avère être le plus rapide... contradictoire comme... quelqu'un qui va trop vite )


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2011)

A noter que si on veut se mouiller, il y aurait aussi "catfish"


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (17 Octobre 2011)

Le film... oubien... ?


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Octobre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon récap des différentes versions de Mac OS X, et de leurs "petits noms" :
> 
> 10.0.x = Cheetah
> 10.1.x = Puma
> ...



10.8.x = Snow Lion 


Logique


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Octobre 2011)

Smilodon


----------

